# strange skills...



## santino (Nov 10, 2004)

this one should be funny 

post your "strange skills" folks, just stragne things you can do  

I can for example knit :LOL: (honestly :?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2004)

I like to play the bufoon but my neighbours complain about the noise....


----------



## Uselessdreamer1 (Nov 10, 2004)

i can play guitar, drums, bass, well lots of this musical. um... I an sing, im in all the advanced choirs in our high school. And i missed all state by .2 of a point. OH well.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 10, 2004)

i can sew, and deep sea dive. thats about it. oh yeah, and leg hump...



md


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2004)

Ah, but can you sew under water MD?


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 10, 2004)

Strange? :LOL: Well, I'm not sure if this is strange but I can play the piano, ride a motorcycle (street and dirt) and fix my own car.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 10, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Ah, but can you sew under water MD?



I don't know but I've heard he can leg hump under water.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2004)

Did you have to? Now I'm going to have that image stuck in my mind all night... :-(


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 10, 2004)

Ha ha ha - welcome to the TPF club. We've all had it stuck in our minds as long as we've been here. :LOL:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 10, 2004)

Other that being a pain in the butt, I have no strange skills


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 10, 2004)

I can whistle reaaallly loud.  Using everything from one finger to an acorn shell.


----------



## terri (Nov 10, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I can whistle reaaallly loud.  Using everything from one finger to an acorn shell.



Ya know, I could say something....oh, never mind.    :twisted:    

I can sew....and even better, I can touch the tip of my nose with my tongue.   That's a skill, it is.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 10, 2004)

I can roll my tongue. Oh and I can dive too.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Did you have to? Now I'm going to have that image stuck in my mind all night... :-(



 :smileys:  :smileys:


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 10, 2004)

I can cook.  Does that count?


----------



## Walt (Nov 10, 2004)

I can drive my wife crazy.   :shock:


----------



## Corry (Nov 10, 2004)

Walt said:
			
		

> I can drive my wife crazy.   :shock:



Hey, we share a skill...I do that to my boyfriend!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 10, 2004)

hmmmm, i don't think I have any "strange" skills.... just boring stuff like fake burping, etc. 

:?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

Cooking should only count if it's exotic, spectacular or dangerous - although I knew a guy once could only cook toast.
As for me I can turn into a side road - usually by accident. I get lost real easy these days...   :crazy:


----------



## ferny (Nov 11, 2004)

We've all got some strange and pointless skill. I just can't think of one for myself at the moment. 

Unless the ability to wiggle my ears counts? No? How about the ability to wiggle just my left ear?


----------



## Niki (Nov 11, 2004)

ferny that is a skill. 
I have only known one person who can do it. It's pretty cool. 


Hmm, I can put my fingers like those turtle comic guys and move them. :LOL:

I could list a lot more things what I can't do rather than what I can..  :scratch:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

I think we could consider not being able to do something as a skill. I mean I can't dance to save my life. I have at least three left feet. People have been known to die when I get drunk enough to get up on the dance floor. Looking at the resultant carnage I get asked 'how did you DO that?' Must be a skill


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 11, 2004)

I can flex to make either of my shoulder blades stick straight out from by back about 4 or 5 inches.

Most people are freaked out but it's a great party trick.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 11, 2004)

I can jump higher than a house!!  and I have really bendy thumbs.


----------



## santino (Nov 11, 2004)

oh, and I forgot: ...

pottery
lumbering
and destroying windows


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I can write in all directions: mirror writing, upside down, or upside down so that it comes out as mirror writing when you turn round the page. Is that a skill? (Hasn't been tested in ages, but I used to spend time of my life practising it when I was supposed to do my homework).

And I can wiggle ONLY my RIGHT ear! Since the ability to only wiggle one's left ear has already been considered a skill here, wiggling only the right must be one, too, right?

And as of late I know that I can "play pinball" with my car on a two-lane fast-traffic road between the guard rails to either side


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 11, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, I can write in all directions: mirror writing, upside down, or upside down so that it comes out as mirror writing when you turn round the page. Is that a skill? (Hasn't been tested in ages, but I used to spend time of my life practising it when I was supposed to do my homework).
> 
> And I can wiggle ONLY my RIGHT ear! Since the ability to only wiggle one's left ear has already been considered a skill here, wiggling only the right must be one, too, right?
> 
> And as of late I know that I can "play pinball" with my car on a two-lane fast-traffic road between the guard rails to either side



I feel so bad for your car, LaFoto.    Here's a hug.  :hug:

That reminds me... I can TIG weld in _any _position.  Left handed, right handed, backwards, etc...


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 11, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey!!!! me too!!! i can also, use a mouse with both hands when im drawing in CAD


md


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 11, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Here's a hug.  :hug:



Aw. Thank you. Makes me feel warm all over.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 11, 2004)

I can make elephant, cricket, and weedeater noises.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 11, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> That reminds me... I can TIG weld in _any _position.  Left handed, right handed, backwards, etc...



Ha ha - I forgot that I can weld too. Not with both hands though - just my right. I hate to tig weld - for some dumb reason, I always manage to get shocked. :LOL:


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 11, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what they make gloves for.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 11, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> weedeater noises.


 :shock: weirdo


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 11, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speaking of protection...folks...always wear the shades...  


md


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 11, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just wish you could do it  :roll:   I sort of picked it up back in the days of band during middle school while attempting to play the trombone.  The most I learned was how to make these sounds rather than really learning the trombone


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 11, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a self darkening helmet  and I get shocked THRU the gloves. Go figure. :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 11, 2004)

i made the mistake of turning my head away thinking i could avoid the ultra UV rays....wrong....emergency room...burns...on.....the...eyes...hurts...



md


----------



## mygrain (Nov 11, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you are right. I wish i could make cool noises like weed wackers :cry: ... my noise making talents usually come from deeper below. :shock:  (jk)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 11, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



         Too much information!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 11, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   I thought it might be but I couldn't hold it any longer!!! :shock:


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 11, 2004)

I can see dead people when I am really drunk (maybe more of a halucination :scratch:  ) and I have been told that I close down air control towers in my sleep :shock:


----------



## Corry (Nov 11, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I know how to weld, too, but I haven't done it in 4 1/2 years, so I'd probably need some refreshing!  I was the only girl in my class and I was one of the best at it.  I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

I just wish I could get this bloody image of MD leg-humping underwater out of my head........


----------



## Corry (Nov 11, 2004)

If you are gonna be on this forum, you'd better get used to it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## Corry (Nov 11, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock:



You see, MD's leg humping...well, it wouldn't be TPF without it.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 11, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I just wish I could get this bloody image of MD leg-humping underwater out of my head........



it's a curse that we all understand too well. Take yer meds it will atleast make the image fuzzy.


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah.. I can dive too... I can roll my tongue... hmm... and.... I can be annoying


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

It was:  :shock: 
As in  :shock: you get used to it?


----------



## mygrain (Nov 11, 2004)

Well ...not exactly use to it... you just learn to wear protective goggles and long pants.


----------



## ferny (Nov 11, 2004)

Rubbing chillies on your thighs works to. Or so I've heard.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 11, 2004)

Really, most of us have just learned to enjoy it.  :twisted:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

Apparently I can sue the pants off you lot for not putting up a big health warning about this when I joined.

The good news is that my local A&E Unit knows all about this problem. They said chillies were OK in the short term but that bathing in kerosene would give longer lasting protection. I've taken their advice to be on the safe side while I wait for my lawyer.
Just need a cigarette to calm my nerves. Where's my zippo.....


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 12, 2004)

Like Goddess , I rather enjoy Matts leg-humpin ways '  *innocent whistle * 

Sticks leg out for Matt :thumbsup:

Oh , and yeah , I have double-jointed thumbs ...
I'd be good at hitch-hikin ...if I tried


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 12, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Apparently I can sue the pants off you lot for not putting up a big health warning about this when I joined.
> 
> The good news is that my local A&E Unit knows all about this problem. They said chillies were OK in the short term but that bathing in kerosene would give longer lasting protection. I've taken their advice to be on the safe side while I wait for my lawyer.
> Just need a cigarette to calm my nerves. Where's my zippo.....


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 12, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i can sew, and deep sea dive. thats about it. oh yeah, and leg hump...
> 
> 
> 
> md



Are you trying to be like me???? Oh I can do those too, but without the leg humping, thats definately an MD specialty! 


Zach


----------



## Corry (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm with Goddess and Lumi.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 12, 2004)

awww thanks ladies....

i can feel the love as i sit here eating my lunchables. im putting together little mini pizzas one by one...



alright, who's leg is next?


md


----------



## mygrain (Nov 12, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> awww thanks ladies....
> 
> i can feel the love as i sit here eating my lunchables. im putting together little mini pizzas one by one...
> 
> ...



awwwww....I can't wait til i grow up and get my first leg. :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 12, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha..if one of these fine ladies want to lend a thigh or a shin, i can show you a few moves....

md


----------



## mygrain (Nov 12, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wahooo!!!!!   I get to be MD's wingman!!!  I'll cover the left flank!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 12, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




covering fire!!!!!!! you take the left, ill hump the right....we will meet in the middle...wait...no..sorry...  

md


----------



## mygrain (Nov 12, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corry (Nov 12, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 12, 2004)

Well if MD and Mygrain are both busy with the girls who the Hell is that on MY leg???


----------



## Aga (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a lot of strange and completely useless skills... for example:
- I can roll my tongue
- I can raise one eyebrow (but only the left one)
- I can write (and actually, paint) with left hand (but I'm right- handed)
- I remember lyrics to "End of the world..." REM- (R.E.M. maniacs know that it's not so easy   )
- I can make all range of different strange sounds   

..and that's all what comes to my mind at the moment... not to mention that I can annoy other ppl within 10 minutes... :mrgreen:


----------



## mygrain (Nov 12, 2004)

Aga said:
			
		

> - I can make all range of different strange sounds



do tell...


----------



## mygrain (Nov 12, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well if MD and Mygrain are both busy with the girls who the Hell is that on MY leg???



hertz, dude...you were warned about the mini skirts...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 12, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But people say my legs are my best feature - besides, I'd hate to do all that waxing for nothing.
Hmmm. I'm starting to see what the girls' mean. It IS better with silky smooth legs....


----------



## mygrain (Nov 12, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :shock:


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 12, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well if MD and Mygrain are both busy with the girls who the Hell is that on MY leg???



Did you happen to notice that none of the ladies volunteered their legs?  :twisted:


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 12, 2004)

hahah interesting photogoddess , isn't it?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 12, 2004)

I didn't volunteer mine either. I just... it sort of... he...
Hey! What's that over there? ale:


----------



## mygrain (Nov 12, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! but are yer legs as silky smooth as Hertz?


----------



## ferny (Nov 12, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I didn't volunteer mine either. I just... it sort of... he...


I've said it before and I'll say it again.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 12, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to ask what the ladies HAD volunteered but now I think I'd better not.
Instead I'll just sit quietly in this corner over here if that's OK with you guys.....


.... and wait for my leg hair to grow back.






Anyone know how long that takes?


----------



## ferny (Nov 13, 2004)

Having sex makes your hair grow faster. That is what I've heard anyway. Might be one those urban myths though.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 13, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Having sex makes your hair grow faster. That is what I've heard anyway. Might be one those urban myths though.



Aw nuts! It's gonna take years then.  :cry:


----------



## mygrain (Nov 13, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if ya work real hard at it... :shock:    just remember the term "friction"   and everything should be okay.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 13, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Friction? How do you think I lost my hair in the first place?


----------



## mygrain (Nov 13, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:    BAD HERTZ!!! BAD HERTZ!!!


----------



## ferny (Nov 13, 2004)

You're not bald. Just taller than your hair.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 17, 2004)

So recently I was reminded of one of my strange skills.  Towel popping.  I can pop a towel so hard that it can dent a fridge.  And I have good aim.  I can pick things up, turn off lights, shred paper......all with a regular towel.


----------



## ferny (Nov 17, 2004)

I can turn a tea towel into a headless chicken. :mrgreen:


----------



## Niki (Nov 17, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> So recently I was reminded of one of my strange skills.  Towel popping.  I can pop a towel so hard that it can dent a fridge.  And I have good aim.  I can pick things up, turn off lights, shred paper......all with a regular towel.




:lmao:


Impressing! :LOL:


----------



## Scurra (Nov 17, 2004)

My party trick?

I can turn my eyelids inside out.... I can use a sword, I can paraglide, and I have a death wish when I ride my mountain bike.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2004)

I can turn wine into water. It's easy when you know how....


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 17, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> My party trick?
> 
> I can turn my eyelids inside out.... I can use a sword, I can paraglide, and I have a death wish when I ride my mountain bike.



You'll have to post a pic with the eyelids inside out...while paragliding with a sword....or maybe just one with the eyelids inside out    I've only known one person that could do that, pretty freaky lookin....


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I can turn wine into water. It's easy when you know how....



I can turn beer into water at an astonishing rate


----------



## mygrain (Nov 17, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I can turn beer into water at an astonishing rate



   ..."I can turn beer into water"....Now this I gotta see this to beli...oh  :shock:  errr... that's okay I believe you.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2004)

It's not what I would call drinkable water...but it does turn snow yellow.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 17, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> It's not what I would call drinkable water...but it does turn snow yellow.



not even a hint of lemon either ah?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2004)

Going off at a tangent: If you chew Myrtle leaves it makes your urine smell of violets. Wierd but true.


----------



## ferny (Nov 18, 2004)

I won't take up the Pepsi challenge for any of this if that is ok with you guys.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 18, 2004)

Well.. this is not so much about me.. but something I realised while looking at this site.

Lumi cannot touch her nose with her tongue.

(I'd like to say, "I can." I can't really. I'm just saying that I would like to say it in case it impressed a few women.)


----------

